# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Du lịch mùa đông 2012 - Du lich mua dong 2012

## thietht

*Du lịch mùa đông 2012*- Bạn có kế hoạch đi nghỉ cho mùa đông chưa? Hãy tham khảo những địa điểm dưới đây để lên cho mình một kế hoạch hoàn hảo!

>> *4 lưu ý khi du lịch vùng băng tuyết* 

>> *‘Đổi món’ du lịch biển mùa đông
*
*Sapa*

Vào mùa đông khỏang từ tháng 12 đến tháng 2 trời trở nên rất lạnh, nhất  là ở phía đông bắc khi về đêm. Nhưng bù lại du khách sẽ được ngắm cảnh  bình minh trên thung lũng cao vào buổi sáng sớm. Và đặc biệt trong những  năm gần đây trên Sapa  thường xuất hiện băng tuyết và thỉnh thoảng có tuyết rơi. Nếu đên đây  trong dịp này chắc chắn du khách sẽ được chứng kiến cảnh tượng khá lãng  mạn này. 




_>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Sapa_

*Đà Lạt*

Đà Lạt  đẹp nhất vào mùa đông. Khi đó trên những con đường đều ngập tràn một  màu vàng hoa dã quỳ. Dọc theo các triền đồi là loại hoa Mimosa đài các  nở vàng, dĩ nhiên là không thể thiếu những chùm hoa mai anh đào sắc  hồng.



Mùa đông Đà Lạt vàng rực màu hoa dã quỳ.



_>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Đà Lạt_

*Tam Đảo
*



Ảnh: nhchau



 Nếu vào các mùa khác trong năm, Tam Đảo mê hoặc lòng  người với vẻ đẹp của 3 ngọn núi hoang sơ, hùng vĩ ẩn hiện trong mây vào  mỗi buổi sáng chiều, thì vào mùa đông, vẻ đẹp ấy còn trở nên thơ mộng và  huyền ảo hơn với những vạt mây nương theo bước chân du khách.
 Nếu đến đây vào thời điểm này, bạn đừng ngần ngại làm  một cuộc chinh phục nhỏ các ngọn núi để cảm nhận cái thú của việc leo  núi không đổ mồ hôi hay pose những bức ảnh mờ ảo trong sương, trong mây.  Một lưu ý nhỏ cho chuyến leo núi là bạn không nên trùm nhiều áo khoác,  bao tay, mũ... bởi chỉ một lúc sau, tất cả đồ vật ủ ấm sẽ trở thành gánh  nặng cho hành trình của bạn.

_>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Tam Đảo_
*
Yên Tử*


Mặt trời mọc ở Yên Tử. Ảnh: Nguyễn Quyết Thắng.


Ảnh: Yume



 Núi thiêng Yên Tử ghi dấu trong lòng người với những  huyền thoại truyền thuyết kỳ thú và là nơi lưu giữ nhiều di tích lịch sử  với mệnh danh "đất tổ Phật giáo Việt Nam".
 Có hai cách để bạn chinh phục đỉnh núi, một là “kì cụi”  chinh phục hàng ngàn bậc đá, đường rừng núi trong 6 tiếng (khoảng  6000m), hai là vừa lội bộ, vừa sử dụng hệ thống cáp treo lên cổng trời  (2 lần). Mỗi cách đi có một cái thú khác nhau, trải nghiệm khác nhau,  song đều gặp nhau ở một điểm là sau khi chinh phục đỉnh núi thành công,  thì vài ngày tiếp theo, bạn không thể điều khiển chân theo ý mình (hệ  quả của việc lên xuống hàng chục ngàn bậc thang).
 Riêng đến đây vào mùa đông, ngoài cảm nhận vẻ đẹp của  ngọn núi ẩn hiện trong mây, bạn còn bị cái đẹp, cái lạnh của rừng thông  trên con đường dẫn vào núi mê hoặc.

*Mai Châu*







Ảnh: yestravel


 Cao nguyên Mai Châu vào mùa đông tuyệt đẹp với cung  đường lấp lánh băng đá, những vạt hoa dại nhiều màu sắc, những chú bò  thong dong gặm cỏ trên thảo nguyên bao la. Cái lạnh mùa đông ở đây cũng  khác trong nụ cười, ánh mắt trong veo, những vòng tay và những điệu nhảy  xòe sôi động.

 Bên cạnh đó, cao nguyên này còn có hàng loạt dịch vụ du  lịch khác để bạn trải nghiệm như khám phá thủy điện hòa bình, chinh  phục hang Dơi… Nếu có thời gian, bạn đừng quên ghé thăm Thung Nai, khám  phá động Đá Bạc, ngâm mình trong suối nước nóng Kim Bôi…

----------


## thietht

*Mùa đông luôn được nhiều người mong đợi để được tham gia các  trò chơi thú vị "đặc trưng". Không chỉ thế, khung cảnh đẹp như tranh vào  mùa đông cũng làm đắm say nhiều người.*

Dưới đây là 10 điểm đến đẹp nhất trong mùa đông.

*1. Đi tàu trên băng tại đảo Svalbard (Na Uy)*


Nằm phía trên Bắc Cực, quần đảo Svallard của Na Uy là điểm đến hoang dã  hấp dẫn. Đây chính là nơi của băng tuyết, gấu Bắc Cực và những người  thích khám phá. Ở đây bạn nên tham gia chuyến đi trên tàu Noorderlicht 3  ngày băng qua vịnh hẹp ở Na Uy.

Đây là chiếc tàu buồm sang trọng màu đỏ do Hà Lan sản xuất có thể di  chuyển trên băng tuyết. Chuyến phiêu lưu bắt đầu từ Basecamp Spitsbergen  - một khách sạn ở Longyearbyen với 16 phòng, có hình dáng như chiếc lều  được làm từ gỗ củi, lợp ngói màu đen và bên trong lót da thú. Từ đây  bạn sẽ băng qua những vùng tuyết chưa được khai phá với đội chó Alaskan  đến tàu cách đó khoảng 43 dặm.

Được xây dựng từ năm 1912, tàu sửa chữa lại với 10 cabin và 1 bar, tàu  là nơi ẩn náu tuyệt vời cho bạn ngắm gấu Bắc Cực và Bắc Cực quang.




*2. Tắm suối nước nóng ở Nhật

*
Đến du lịch tại Nhật  vào mùa đông là lựa chọn thông minh cho bạn, vì vào thời điểm này ít  người đến đây. Thật tuyệt vời nếu bạn đến những vùng đồng quê để ngắm  tuyết trắng và khung cảnh cực kỳ xinh đẹp.
Sau chuyến đi ngắm những ngọn núi phủ đầy tuyết trắng hay tham gia các  trò chơi trượt tuyết bạn sẽ phục hồi sức khỏe bằng cách tắm suối nước  nóng. Các khu resort lớn và các nhà trọ truyền thống đều có những phòng  tắm suối nước nóng trong nhà, nếu bạn yêu cầu cũng có thể tắm ngoài  trời. Kusatu là thị trấn tắm suối nước nóng nổi tiếng. Riêng ở Kinosaki  có tới 7 nhà tắm xây dựng theo kiểu nhà gỗ truyền thống đặt trên đường.
Từ Tokyo, sau đó bắt tàu hỏa hoặc xe lửa siêu tốc nổi tiếng Shinkansen,  hay nhiều phương tiện di chuyển thú vị khác như Odakyu Romance Car  Express với cửa sổ rộng để hành khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng phong cảnh  trong suốt hành trình đến Hakone và núi Phú Sĩ.



*3. Ngắm mùa đông ở St Petersburg (Nga)

*
Ngắm nhìn mùa đông ở cửa sổ phía tây tượng đài Peter The Great là một  điều tuyệt vời. Mỗi năm một lần, con sông Neva đóng băng vào tháng 12,  đây là thời điểm tuyệt vời để bạn hóa trang vào nhân vật bác sĩ Zhivago  với đầu đội mũ lông và bước đi trong tuyết trắng xóa với ánh sáng lấp  lánh từ cung điện và các bảo tàng.
Từ tháng 1 đến tháng 3 là khoảng thời gian đẹp nhất để ngắm tuyết. Vào  dịp này hằng năm, bạn nên đến Grand Hotel Europe được xây dựng vào năm  1824, đặt một chỗ ở Nevsky Prospekt với quầy bar được làm bằng băng,  uống vodka, ăn cá trứng muối và hàu. Sau đó, hãy làm một cuộc dạo ngắn  xung quanh thành phố hay đón một xe ngựa băng qua khu vực băng tuyết gần  công viên Pavlovsk.



*4. Tắm hơi nước ở Iceland

*
Bạn muốn ngắm nhìn Bắc cực quang? Từ khách sạn 4 sao Ranga, mất một giờ  lái xe để đến Reykjavik - một địa điểm rất thuận lợi cho việc ngắm Bắc  cực quang. Bạn nên lái xe để ngắm nhìn thế giới đen tuyền của dung nham  núi lửa hay cánh đồng trải một màu trắng bất tận, điểm vào đó là những  thác nước đã bị đóng băng.
Nếu đã cảm thấy thấm lạnh, hãy đến khu nhà tắm nước nóng nổi tiếng Blue  Lagoon hay các hồ bơi được làm nóng bằng nhiệt trái đất có ở các vùng  quê.



*5. Rocky Mountain (Canada)

*
Khung cảnh ở đây chắc chắn sẽ làm bạn cảm thấy tuyệt vời, nhưng đường  đến đây rất khó khăn. Bạn phải đi bằng máy bay khoảng 9 giờ để đến khu  công viên quốc gia với những rừng cây xanh bạt ngàn, mặt hồ tĩnh lặng  như chiếc gương khổng lồ và những đỉnh tuyết trắng.
Lái xe tiếp khoảng 80 dặm, bạn sẽ đến Banff - đỉnh núi cao khoảng 4,450  feet - nơi chốn thú vị với các hoạt động trượt tuyết, đi xe trượt tuyết,  câu cá dưới băng và đi bộ trên băng để đến Johnston Canyon.
Bạn sẽ ở khách sạn Fairmont Banff Springs mở cửa từ năm 1888, được thiết  kế giống như hang động. Khách sạn có nhiều phòng, một spa, hệ thống  sưởi vào mùa đông và sân trượt băng bên ngoài. Với 40 phút lái xe tiếp  theo, bạn sẽ đến hồ Louise, ở đây cũng có một khu resort cùng hệ thống  với khách sạn Fairmont.



*6. Đến đường đua ở Phần Lan

*
Với sự hướng dẫn của tay lái từng 4 lần vô địch giải World Rally  Champion, chắc chắn bạn sẽ được trải qua cảm giác đua xe thật thú vị  giống như một siêu sao trên đường đua đầy băng tuyết chạy xuyên qua rừng  với chiếc VW Golf hay Subaru Impreza.
Chỗ ở là những khách sạn 1 sao hoặc nhà gỗ, ở đây cũng có các hoạt động  ngoài trời như chạy xe trên tuyết và lớp học các kỹ năng tồn tại trong  mùa đông, câu cá dưới băng và tắm hơi.



*7. Ngắm phong cảnh mùa đông ở Siberia

*
Đi xe lửa ngắm phong cảnh vào mùa đông ở Siberia được đánh giá là một  trong những chuyến đi tuyệt nhất thế giới. Từ cửa sổ của toa xe lửa, bạn  sẽ được ngắm nhìn những khung cảnh mê hoặc của những cánh đồng tuyết vô  tận, điểm vào đó là những cây phủ đầy tuyết.
Quãng đường dài 6,600 dặm để đến Matxcơva sẽ không làm bạn cảm thấy buồn  chán vì những dịch vụ sang trọng trên tàu như nói chuyện John Simpson -  biên tập viên của BBC, khách mời đặc biệt trên tàu - hay làm một cuộc  phiêu lưu giữa chuyến đi khi ngừng ăn trưa tại Mongolian, đi xe trượt  tuyết do các chú chó kéo băng qua hồ Baikal đóng băng trắng xóa...



*8. Chơi thể thao ở St Moritz (Thụy Sĩ)

*
St Moritz là khu resort thể thao dành cho mùa đông tuyệt vời ở Thụy Sĩ. Ở  đây bạn như đứng giữa một bức tranh toàn cảnh của núi, hồ làm say mê  lòng người. Ngồi trên chiếc xe ngựa kéo xuyên qua các khu rừng phủ đầy  tuyết sẽ khiến bạn không bao giờ phải hối tiếc khi đã đến đây.



*9. Spa trong tuyết - Italian Dolomites

*
Mùa hè vừa qua, San Cassiano vừa được công nhận là di sản thế giới.  Phong cảnh ở đây giống như một bức tranh thuộc khu vực Italian  Dolomites.
Đến đây bạn có thể tìm đến khách sạn Rosa Alpina 52 phòng với phong cách  pha trộn sang trọng, quý phái và mộc mạc. Nếu đến nhà hàng Michelin bạn  sẽ được tắm trong hồ bơi, tắm hơi và spa theo kiểu truyền thống sang  trọng của Daniela Steiner Spa nổi tiếng với các loại thảo dược, tinh  dầu, đất sét và muối.



*10. Cảm nhận mùa đông lạnh giá ở Thụy Điển

*
Mở cửa năm 1882, Fjällnäs là một khu hẻo lánh nằm giữa cao nguyên của  Thụy Điển với 41 phòng được thiết kế theo kiểu gần gũi với thiên nhiên,  tạo cảm giác có đến 8 mùa phân chia theo kiểu truyền thống của người  Sami.
Nghỉ ngơi ở một nơi riêng tư trong các căn nhà lợp ngói đen, gỗ vân sam  và gỗ sồi sẽ tạo cho bạn cảm giác thư thái với hơi ấm tỏa ra từ lò sưởi,  giữa khung cảnh rừng núi và hồ. Bạn nên đặt một phòng đôi tiện nghi  sang trọng, thêm vào đó là dịch vụ spa theo kiểu truyền thống của người  Sami và trị bệnh bằng đá dung nham nóng và rong biển.

(Theo Telegraph)

----------


## thietht

*Mùa Đông, dù ở Bắc Âu, Đông Âu, hay Nga, Hoa Kỳ, Hàn Quốc, Nhật Bản, Trung Quốc...  đều được ca ngợi bởi vẻ quyến rũ của những lễ hội tưng bừng, đặc biệt  là cảnh tuyết rơi, một hình ảnh mà bất cứ du khách Việt Nam nào cũng hào  hứng mong được ngắm.
*
*Để du lịch Đông... không lạnh
*
Vào cuối Thu đầu Đông, thời tiết tại châu Âu và các xứ ôn đới khác lạnh  hơn, ngày ngắn lại, tuyết rơi, cây cối bắt đầu ngủ Đông, cảnh vật hữu  tình hơn. Cần thêm nón len, áo len, áo khoác dày, găng tay (chú ý chọn  găng tay bằng da để thuận tiện trong việc sử dụng máy ảnh, quay phim).
Du khách cần phải lưu ý mặc thứ tự như sau: áo thun bó sát người - áo  thun - áo len và cuối cùng là áo khoác ngoài. Nên mang giày thể thao để  giữ ấm chân, lựa những loại giày không vô nước để tha hồ ra ngoài trời  ngắm tuyết, lội tuyết mà không sợ nước thấm vào chân. 

*Ngắm tuyết rơi, và nếm chocolate 

*

Một cửa hàng chocolate ở Brussels, Bỉ

Tuyết, trắng xóa những ngả đường. Tuyết, hiện diện trên bậu cửa,  nóc nhà, bám trên những cây thông cao vút, những hàng cây trụi lá ven  đường...Tuyết điểm tô thêm nét đẹp hư ảo cho những tòa lâu đài ngàn năm  tuổi, những công trình kiến trúc cổ kính... Và đâu đó, một mùa Giáng  sinh đang rục rịch sau mỗi mái nhà. 

Vì thế, đừng vội nghĩ mùa Đông sầu não. Trên các đường phố, quảng  trường, bạn sẽ bắt gặp mọi người nô nức trượt tuyết, nhộn nhịp chơi trò  ném bi tuyết. Những đứa trẻ nô đùa chạy nhảy trên những dòng sông mới  đây người ta phải di chuyển bằng thuyền.

Châu Âu còn là điểm đến khó cưỡng với những ai “nghiện” chocolate. Lễ  hội thưởng thức chocolate thường niên diễn ra tại thị trấn Perugia, miền  trung nước Ý, thu hút hơn một triệu du khách và người dân bản địa mỗi  năm.
Mỗi thành phố lớn của châu Âu đều gắn với kỷ lục mang tên chocolate.  Barcelona (Tây Ban Nha) là nơi “nếm thử” chocolate đầu tiên tại châu Âu.  Bỉ là nơi làm nhiều chocolate nhất thế giới. Thụy Sĩ có tỷ lệ người ăn  chocolate cao nhất thế giới.

Trong mùa Đông, vị ngọt, đắng của các loại chocolate sẽ giúp xoa tan  phần nào lạnh giá. Đến châu Âu, tham quan các nhà máy sản xuất  shocolate, có những nơi còn lưu giữ cách chế biến chocolate thủ công  truyền thống.
Thậm chí, bạn cũng có thể tham quan những trường dạy chế biến chocolate  với những bài giảng rất sinh động. Bạn có thể tự tay làm ra những thanh  chocolate yêu thích.
Một mách nhỏ nữa là đến tham quan các nhà máy sản xuất này, du khách  không những được thưởng thức miễn phí những thanh chocolate nóng hôi hổi  mới ra lò, mà còn được giảm giá đáng kể khi mua chocolate. 

Đừng quên ghé thăm những bảo tàng chocolate lừng danh đóng đô ở những  thành phố lớn châu Âu. Có thể kể đến Bảo tàng Chocolate Cologne (Đức),  được xây dựng từ năm 1993, bên bờ sông Rihne.
Hay “Thủ đô chocolate của thế giới” tại Brussels (Bỉ) với 16 bảo tàng và  hơn 2.000 cửa hàng chocolate; cơ hội được nếm chocolate số 1 thế giới:  Godiva và Leonidas. Bảo tàng Chocolate the Museo de La Xocolata tại  Barcelona làm hài lòng du khách bởi lưu giữ chocolate dưới nhiều hình  dạng đặc biệt như: cối xay gió, hình các ngôi sao nổi tiếng...

*Chiêm ngưỡng Grand Canyon (Las Vegas) từ trực thăng*


Grand Canyon là một trong bảy kỳ quan thiên nhiên thế giới. Đây là một  vực sâu cực lớn được kiến tạo tự nhiên bởi sự xói mòn đất đá qua nhiều  thế kỷ của dòng sông Colorado vào vùng cao nguyên Tây Bắc Arizona.Grand  Canyon hùng vĩ bởi những hẻm núi chạy dài tạo nên những vực sâu thẳm,  những vách núi cheo leo. Quần thể núi luôn chuyển màu theo ánh sáng Mặt  trời và thời tiết. 

Có lúc bạn thấy toàn vùng núi nhuốm màu đỏ sậm, nhưng chỉ sau một vòng  tham quan, tất cả đã đổi sang màu tím ngắt. Bức tranh đầy màu sắc ấy  càng ấn tượng hơn khi pha trộn với màu trắng của tuyết khi Đông về, từng  cụm tuyết trắng phau, những đụn tuyết bao trùm cả hẻm núi. 

Trực thăng sẽ đưa bạn bay bổng giữa hai hẻm núi, vào sâu trong lòng đại  vực và bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng một bức tranh đá tuyệt vời với nhiều  hình dạng rất kỳ thú: các phiến đá vôi xếp thành tầng tạo thành vô số  đỉnh nhọn, những vách nằm chồng chất lên nhau như có bàn tay sắp đặt của  tạo hóa. Và bạn sẽ được nghe những lời bình luận hấp dẫn về lịch sử của  dãy núi huyền thoại này từ chính viên phi công.Nguồn: doanhnhansaigon

----------


## thietht

*Theo bình chọn của tạp chí Condé Nast Traveler, 8 hòn đảo dưới  đây là điểm đến lý tưởng cho những người muốn trốn cái giá lạnh của mùa  đông.*



*1. Bozcaada, Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ
*
Nằm bên bờ Địa Trung Hải, Bozcaada là hòn đảo sở hữu bãi biển hoang sơ,  những làng chài yên tĩnh và cả những di tích Hy Lạp, La Mã thú vị cho  các chuyến tham quan. Ngoài ra, hòn đảo này cũng nổi tiếng với những  khách sạn, nhà hàng tuyệt vời.


*2. Bali
*
Bali nổi danh là một hòn đảo năng động và đa dạng với các khung cảnh đẹp  đẽ từ ruộng bậc thang xanh ngát đến những bãi biển thân thiện. Đây là  nơi hội tụ của văn hóa, lịch sử và cả những món ăn đã trở thành biểu  tượng.


*3. Vancouver
*
Vancouver được biết đến như một địa chỉ an toàn, cực kỳ sạch sẽ và nói  chung là rất dễ chịu. Hòn đảo này của Canada bao gồm cả thành phố  Victoria với những shop thời trang, cửa hàng lớn bên cạnh khung cảnh  thiên nhiên đẹp tuyệt vời.


*4. Nevis
*
Hòn đảo nhỏ ở Caribbean này có bãi biển đầy cát trắng, nước trong và cả  một ngọn núi lửa ở trung tâm hòn đảo. Nghĩa là bạn sẽ tìm thấy cả những  suối nước nóng ở đây. Ngoài ra, đây cũng là quê hương của bộ trưởng tài  chính đầu tiên của Mỹ là Alexander Hamilton.


*5. Maldives
*
Tọa lạc ở Ấn Độ Dương, Maldives bao gồm 26 đảo san hô với đầy đủ không  khí và cảnh quan của vùng biển nhiệt đới. Nơi đây cũng nổi tiếng với các  khu nghỉ dưỡng sang trọng bậc nhất thế giới với các dịch vụ cao cấp và  đầy lý tưởng để nghỉ ngơi.


*6. Bora Bora, Polynesia
*
Hòn đảo xa xôi này sở hữu rất nhiều khu nghỉ dưỡng cao cấp với nơi ở  dành cho khách được xây dựng ngay trên mặt nước đầy ấn tượng. Rất nhiều  doanh nhân xem Bora Bora là địa chỉ lý tưởng để chạy chốn khỏi những  ngày làm việc căng thẳng.


*7. Bermuda
*
Nằm ở phía đông Bắc California, Bermuda dường như là cả một thế giới  riêng so với nước Mỹ náo nhiệt. Tại đây, phong cách Anh được thể hiện rõ  nét qua các quán bia, di tích lịch sử hay các cửa hàng. Bermuda cũng  nổi tiếng với những bãi biển đầy cát màu hồng, nước màu lam ngọc và cả  những sân Golf độc đáo.


*8. Maui Hawaii
*
Sẽ thật thiếu sót khi không nhắc đến thiên đường nhiệt đới tại Hawaii  này. Maui đầy màu sắc với văn hóa Mỹ đặc trưng, những bãi biển tuyệt vời  và cả những ngọn núi cao cực kỳ lý tưởng cho những chuyến đi bộ đường  dài. Ngoài ra, vùng biển ở đây cũng nổi danh với sinh vật biển đa dạng  và cả cá voi.Theo: zing

----------


## thietht

*Băng tuyết là thứ nguyên liệu tuyệt vời để làm nên  những lễ hội náo nhiệt của mùa đông. Hãy tới và chiêm ngưỡng băng đăng ở  Cáp Nhĩ Tân, trượt tuyết ở dãy An-pơ, và ngắm hiện tượng Bắc Cực quang  kỳ diệu ở Alaska...*

*Lễ hội băng đăng ở Cáp Nhĩ Tân, Trung Quốc*



 Thành phố băng mỗi độ đông về lại trở thành điểm du lịch hút khách.  Người dân sẽ lấy những khối băng từ sông Songhua lên và tạo thành những  lâu đài, những kim tự tháp lóng lánh như pha lê, ngoài ra những nghệ  nhân tạo hình từ khắp nơi trên thế giới còn đổ về đây để trải nghiệm và  trổ tài với những tác phẩm tạo hình trên băng đầy ấn tượng. 
 Những nghệ nhân địa phương thường thích tạo hình rồng, hình tượng  Phật, bà tiên… Năm nay, lễ hội khai mạc vào ngày 5/1 và được coi là  triển lãm điêu khắc băng đăng cấp thế giới. Những tác phẩm không bao giờ  vắng bóng tại lễ hội là Đảo Mặt trời và Vườn đèn hoa đăng lung linh đặt  tại công viên Zhaolin. 

*Lễ hội thả đèn lồng ở Đài Loan*



 
 Từ ngày 23/2 – 10/3 năm 2013, Đài Loan sẽ tổ chức lễ hội đèn lồng.  Khi đêm xuống, mỗi ngày trong dịp lễ hội, người dân đều thả hàng ngàn  chiếc đèn lồng lên bầu trời. Chiếc đèn trời này được gọi là đèn lồng  Khổng Minh bởi nó giống như chiếc mũ mà Khổng Minh (Gia Cát Lượng) xưa  vẫn đội. Khi thả đèn bay lên trời, người ta tin rằng hạnh phúc và may  mắn sẽ tới.

*Công viên quốc gia Ruaha, Tanzania*



  Nằm ở vùng Tây Nam của Tanzania, đây là khu vực tham quan nổi tiếng  với những chuyến đi xuyên rừng qua những khu vực hoang dã, nguyên sơ và  tĩnh lặng nhất trên thế giới. Công viên có những thung lũng và dòng sông  chảy qua, khiến nó trở thành môi trường sống lý tưởng cho các loài động  vật. Đến đây, bạn vừa tránh được cái rét mùa đông vừa được ngắm những  chú voi và hà mã Châu Phi, cùng vô số những loài động vật đa dạng khác.
 Từ tháng 1 cho tới tháng 4 hàng năm ở nơi đây là mùa nắng và ít mưa.  Đây là thời điểm thích hợp nhất để du khách tới và nhìn ngắm hơn 570  loài động vật. Những căn lều được dựng lên trong rừng vô cùng sa hoa và  tiện nghi, chẳng khác gì khách sạn. Ngoài ra, du khách còn có thể tự lái  xe đi tham quan, cũng có thể tự đi bộ hoặc đạp xe xuyên rừng. 

*Quần đảo Cayman, vùng biển Caribbe*



 
 Đến đây, du khách có thể thả mình trên bãi cát dài ngập nắng và lặn  ngụp cùng những loài sinh vật biển và chiêm ngưỡng dải san hô khổng lồ. 

*Salvador, Bahia, Brazil*



 Lễ hội carnival là bữa tiệc khiêu vũ của cả thành phố, ngoài những vũ  công điêu luyện và nóng bỏng, còn có những chiếc xe tải được trang  hoàng rực rỡ trở những ban nhạc và các DJ làm khuấy động không khí trên  mọi ngả đường thành phố Salvador. 
 Lễ hội năm nay sẽ diễn ra từ 7/2 đến 13/2. Tại đây, du khách không  chỉ thấy sự cuồng nhiệt của vùng Nam Mỹ mà còn thấy cả nét văn hóa Châu  Phi với sự tham gia của một số lượng không nhỏ những người gốc Phi sống  tại Brazil. Lễ hội carnival của thành phố Salvador đã có lịch sử lâu  đời, nó bắt đầu được tổ chức từ năm 1549. Ở đây, ta thấy những màu sắc  văn hóa của cả Châu Âu, Châu Phi, Châu Mỹ và Châu Á.

*Khu du lịch bên sông Chena, bang Alaska*

 

 Tại khu du lịch ven sông Chena, mỗi độ đông về, du khách sẽ được  trượt tuyết hoặc đạp xe xuyên rừng trong không gian tĩnh lặng và nguyên  sơ nhất thế giới. Bên cạnh đó, hiện tượng thiên nhiên kỳ thú nhất hành  tinh - Bắc Cực quang hứa hẹn sẽ đem lại những trải nghiệm tuyệt vời.  Những cabin nhỏ ở đây đều có hệ thống sưởi ấm tự động, mọi cửa sổ đều  được trổ ra hướng bắc cùng hệ thống chuông báo tự động, khi có hiện  tượng Bắc Cực quang, chuông sẽ reo lên để các du khách kịp thời chiêm  ngưỡng

*Salzburg, Áo*


 
 Thành phố cổ kính này là nơi gắn liền với những câu chuyện cổ tích về  Giáng sinh. Kiến trúc nơi đây khiến Salzburg trở thành vùng đất thần  tiên kỳ thú. Bên dãy núi An-pơ hùng vĩ là những lâu đài xây dựng theo  phong cách Ba-rốc. Suốt mùa đông, băng giá sẽ phủ dày trên các mái nhà.  Thật là một hình ảnh tuyệt diệu của Giáng sinh. Những lễ hội địa phương ở  nơi đây kéo dài suốt tháng 12 với hai vị thánh là những nhân vật chính:  Thánh Krampus đi dọa những đứa trẻ hư và thánh Nicholas tặng quà cho  những em bé ngoan.
 Ngoài ra, còn có những đoàn diễu hành ăn mặc theo phong cách rùng rợn  tượng trưng cho thánh Krampus, những hội chợ xinh xắn tổ chức tại nhà  thờ, quảng trường và các khu chợ địa phương. Trượt tuyết trên dãy An-pơ,  uống thứ rượu mạch đen, và ngồi trên chuyến tàu cổ nhất nước Áo để  chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh vùng núi lúc đông về. Trong dịp này, vùng  Salzburg còn tổ chức Tuần lễ nhạc cổ điển Mozart từ ngày 24/1 – 3/2 với  nhiều chương trình biểu diễn đặc sắc của các nghệ sĩ hàng đầu tại Áo.

*Công viên quốc gia Yellowstone, Montana, Mỹ*

 
 
   Từ giữa tháng 12 cho tới đầu tháng 3, công viên quốc gia Yellowstone  là một vùng đất kỳ diệu của băng tuyết mùa đông. Bạn có thể đi thăm quan  công viên trên đôi giày trượt tuyết hoặc thuê xe trong công viên để lái  đi tham quan. Trong công viên này có những loài vật quý hiếm như bò  rừng, hươu sừng tấm, cừu hoang, linh dương, chó sói và cáo. 

*Toronto, Canada*




    Trong khoảng thời gian từ 25/1 – 7/2, lễ hội ẩm thực mùa đông sẽ đưa  du khách tới với thành phố Toronto, nơi hội tụ sự đa dạng về ẩm thực của  khắp các vùng đất trên thế giới. Trong dịp này, hơn 100 nhà hàng cao  cấp của thành phố sẽ liên tục mở cửa phục vụ thực khách những thực đơn  vừa phải chăng vừa ngon miệng. Bạn nên đặt trước ở trên mạng để đảm bảo  có bàn trống cho mình. 
 Ban ngày là thời gian để thưởng thức món ngon, buổi chiều là lúc để  trượt tuyết và buổi tối là thời diểm để vào trung tâm thành phố vui  chơi. Trong dịp này, những viện bảo tàng và triển lãm nghệ thuật ở  Toronto cũng liên tục mở ra những show triển lãm ấn tượng để thu hút du  khách.Nguồn: dantri

----------


## thietht

Mùa đông đang tới gần, thay vì ngủ nướng trong chăn  ấm, chúng mình có thể lên kế hoạch du hí với bạn bè để tận hưởng cái  lạnh giá, nhưng rất lãng mạn trên khắp hành tinh. 

*1. Carnival mùa đông - Thành phố Quebec (Canada)*

 

  Lễ hội Quebec nổi tiếng là carnival mùa đông hoành  tráng nhất hành tinh. Sự kiện này được tổ chức lần đầu vào năm 1824, sau  khi Pháp xâm chiếm thành phố Quebec. Hằng năm, các hoạt động trong lễ  hội carnival vô cùng phong phú và thường thay đổi để bắt kịp với xu  hướng.



 Năm 2013, bạn có thể thưởng thức loạt sự kiện tuyết  diễn ra từ 27/1 đến ngày 27/2. Nếu bạn không thích tham gia vào các trận  chiến tuyết hay trượt tuyết, thì còn hàng tá những lựa chọn khác. Cung  điện băng là nơi thú vị để trải nghiệm mùa đông với một người đặc biệt.  Quebec rất đông du khách vào mùa đông, nên các ấy cần kiểm tra kỹ phòng  nghỉ trước khi tới nhé.

*2. Suối khoáng nóng - Nhật Bản*



  Trong tiếng Nhật, onsen nghĩa là suối khoáng nóng,  đồng thời được dùng để miêu tả những quán trọ, mà xung quanh đó có suối  nước nóng. Nhật Bản được biết đến là quốc gia có nhiều núi lửa vẫn đang  hoạt động, vì vậy có tới hàng nghìn suối nước khoáng nóng tại đây. 



  Theo truyền thống, onsen thường là nơi tắm công cộng.  Và cho đến ngày nay, hệ thống mạng lưới suối nước nóng vẫn là điểm thu  hút du lịch chính của xứ sở hoa Anh đào. Tùy thuộc vào sở thích, bạn có  thể lựa chọn tắm suối nóng trong nhà hay ngoài trời. Để tăng thêm độ  lãng mạn, các ấy có thể chọn phòng tắm cá nhân của khách sạn. Đặc biệt,  những onsen ở vùng ngoại ô còn được bao quanh bởi khung cảnh hữu tình,  rất lý tưởng để thư giãn. 

*3. Lễ hội si-rô phong - New England, Mỹ*



  Một lựa chọn thú vị cho hoạt động lãng mạn vào mùa  đông là tham dự lễ hội si-rô từ cây phong ở New England, Vermont,  Massachusett và New Hampshire. Tất cả địa danh này đều tổ chức nhiều sự  kiện liên quan tới si-rô cây phong, sản phẩm nổi tiếng khắp thế giới.
 Thưởng thức vị ngọt đậm đà của si-rô phong ngay tại  nơi sản xuất, New England, sẽ hoàn toàn khác biệt với việc bạn mua sản  phẩm đóng chai sẵn ngoài siêu thị. Thậm chí, bạn có thể nếm thử si-rô  tươi, được rót lên trên tuyết lạnh, chúng cô lại giống như kẹo mút vậy. 



  Bạn có thể cùng người ấy tham dự một tour New England  Maple Syrup, gồm hoạt động thăm quan trang trại làm đường phong. Lễ hội  si-rô phong diễn ra chính thức vào tháng 4 hàng năm.

*4. Cưỡi xe tuần lộc - Scandinavia*



  Bạn có thể từng nhìn thấy sư tử, ngựa vằn và voi trong  những cuộc đi săn ở Châu Phi, hay gần hơn là trong sở thú. Tuy nhiên,  mùa đông này, các ấy có thể thử trải nghiệm với loài vật xa lạ, tuần  lộc. Điều cần ghi nhớ là hãy chuẩn bị thật nhiều áo ấm trước khi đến  Lapland, thiên đường của tuần lộc. 



  Cùng người ấy ngồi trên xe tuần lộc và lướt dạo trên  các sườn núi tuyết trắng xóa, ý tưởng này quả là rất lãng mạn. Nếu có  thời gian ở thị trấn này lâu hơn, bạn có thể kết hợp vui chơi nhiều hoạt  động mùa đông như ngắm cảnh Northen Lights, điêu khắc băng hay nghỉ  ngơi trong khách sạn băng. Khách sạn băng nằm ở ngôi làng Jukkasjarvi.

*5. Christkindlmarkt - Nurnberg, Đức*



  Đức nổi tiếng với những khu chợ vào mùa Giáng sinh, và  người Đức gọi là Christkindlmarkt hay Weihnachtsmarkt. Chợ trung tâm ở  Nurberg là một trong những chợ truyền thống lâu đời nhất nước Đức. Năm  nay chợ Giáng sinh sẽ mở cửa từ ngày 25/11 cho tới 24/12. 



  Trong suốt thời gian này, bạn có thể tay trong tay  cùng “một nửa” dạo quanh khu chợ và mua sắm. Đặc biệt, nghệ thuật thủ  công điêu khắc gỗ để trang trí cho Giáng sinh tại đây rất độc đáo. Hoặc  bạn có thể thưởng thức ly rượu vang nóng Gluhwein và bánh gừng truyền  thống Lebkuchen.

*6. Spa nước nóng - Slovenia*



  Trong suốt mùa hè, Slovenia trở thành địa điểm để vui  chơi với nước thật tuyệt vời, đặc biệt khi giá cả dịch vụ trở nên rẻ hơn  rất nhiều so với các quốc gia Châu Âu khác. Còn vào mùa đông, bạn có  thể thưởng thức các bồn nước nóng ấm áp trong các hiệu spa, đi kèm dịch  vụ massage sức khỏe. Ngoài ra, khi nằm thư giãn, các ấy vừa ngắm nhìn  tuyết rơi bên ngoài cửa sổ cùng người ấy.
Theo: ione

*Cùng khám phá các địa điểm Du lịch mùa đông 2012 - du lich mua dong 2012*

----------


## thietht

Bạn có biết những con chim ở phương bắc thường có cuộc hành trình trú đông, cứ mỗi mùa đông về thì từng đàn từng đàn chim vỗ cánh bay về phương nam, đó không khí ấm áp hơn nhiều. Hoặc những chú tuần lộc vẫn cặm cụi kéo xe không ngại mùa đông khắc nghiệt. Dù bạn yêu thích cái lạnh của mùa đông ở phương bắc, hay cái ấm áp của phương nam, 10 điểm tuyệt vời trong mùa đông này bạn không thể bỏ qua.

Lanh
Nuremberg, Đức


Những đồ thủ công, đồ chơi làm bằng tay được bày bán khắp nơi. Nuremberg là Hội chợ Giáng sinh nổi tiếng ở Đức, nó khác xa những trung tâm mua sắm ở Mỹ. Đó là nơi bày bán những hạt rẻ được rang trên những chảo lửa nóng hổi, những miếng bánh quy còn ấm… Mặc dù ở Đức có nhiều Hội chợ Giáng sinh sinh tương tự như vậy vào mùa đông, nhưng nhiều Hội chợ đã chọn cái bài trí như một thị trấn với gỗ và vải. Có các lối đi kết nối các khu vực bày bán và khu vực vui chơi dành cho trẻ em. Hội chợ có hơn 200 gian hàng mở cửa vào ngày thứ 6 trước Lễ Giáng sinh, thu hút hơn 2 triệu du khách vào ngày Giáng sinh

Snowshoe, Tây Virginia - Mỹ


Siêu bão Sandy có thể làm ngập các vùng đất ven biển Đại Tây Dương phía đông nước Mỹ. Những các sườn núi có thể không ảnh hưởng gì. Snowshoe, khu resort trượt tuyết cao nhất bên bờ Đại Tây Dương sẽ mở cửa vào ngày 21 tháng 11, sớm nhất so với nhiều khu nghỉ mát của nước Mỹ. Trung tâm của của dãy Appalachia thường không được chú ý bằng dãy Rockies hay Sierra Nevada. Với hơn 60 đường mòn, 15 thang máy và diện tích hơn một ngàn mét vuông. Giá vé 120$ cho người lớn trong ba ngày (gần giống với vé một ngày ở một số khu nghỉ mát miền Tây). Ngoài những dốc cao, khu nghỉ mát còn có một quầy bar và nhà hàng trên đỉnh núi cao, ở đây có thể cung cấp cho bạn đầy đủ các trò chơi giả trí trong mùa đông.

Montreal, Canada


Canada về đông bạn sẽ làm gì?

Nếu bạn muốn nghe câu chuyện cổ tích Pháp ở Canada thì bạn hãy đến với làng bình dị mỗi mùa đông. Ở vĩ độ thấp hơn Paris nhưng lại có khí hậu của  Moscow, đô thị đậm chất châu Âu nhất ở Bắc Mỹ. Montréal là nơi bạn có thể trượt tuyết , trượt băng, đi xe trượt tuyết, câu các trên băng. Nếu bạn không có nỗi sợ cảm giác lạnh lạnh trong mùa đông, bạn có thể trượt tuyết từ Quebecois qua Mont Royal và thưởng thức những ly café nóng hổi trong những tiệm café ven đường.

Cortina d'Ampezzo, Italy


“Hòn ngọc cũa Dolomites”, là từ trang trọng dành cho Cortina d'Ampezzo, thị trấn như một ngôi chợ sang trọng trên thị trấn núi, bạn không thể tìm thấy nơi nào khác trên thế giới.  Vào thập niên 1960, sau Thế vận hội mùa đông 1956 , bạn sẽ thấy Sophia Loren, Clark Gable và Brigitte Bardot vai kề vai đến nơi này. Hầu hết mọi người đến đây để hít thở không khí trong lành, ngắm nhìn những ngọn núi đẹp mê hồn, phóng tầm mắt xa xa xuống thành phố dưới sườn dốc .

Antarctica


Băng đá, tuyết trắng và chim cánh cụt, đó là khung cảnh nơi đây. Còn về thời tiết ư ? dĩ nhiên là những nơi lạnh nhất trái đất, đây chính là Nam cực. Bạn chỉ có thể đến đây sau khi vượt qua những con sóng lớn trên những chiếc thuyền. Nơi đây thu hút số lượng du khách kỷ lục trong những năm gần đây, và  những người ủng hộ hy vọng du lịch có thể là động lực để bảo tồn Nam Cực.

Nóng

Tulum, Mexico


 Mexico hi vọng hút khách du lịch với Bảo tàng Maya

Riviera Maya bãi biễn nghỉ đông của những nhà thiết kế thời trang hàng đầu thế giới. Có rất nhiều điểm tham quan trong và ngoài bãi biển. Bạn có thể bắt đầu ngày mới đến tham quan các đền thờ của người Maya, đi mua sắm ở một số cửa hàng, kết thúc bằng một chuyến dạo bộ trên biển dưới ánh hoàng hôn. Bạn có thể đi tour tham quan huyền bí nhân sự kiện 21/12.

San Pedro de Atacama, Chile


Sa mạc Atacama của Chile là địa điểm thời tiết thay đổi liên tục, Ngày thì ẩm ướt, đêm thì khắc nghiệt, cát sa mạc nhường chỗ cho những căn nhà được xây dựng bằng muối. Nơi dây thường được các nhà khoa học NASA mô phỏng khí hậu trên hành tinh đỏ, làm những thí nghiệm mà không nơi nào khác có được. Thực tế, khu vực giữa Antofagasta và Calama là khô cằn nhất, được xem là nơi khô hạn nhất trên trái đất, nơi đây các trạm khí tượng chưa bao giờ ghi nhận một giọt mưa nào. Mặc dù ở sa mạc dân cư thưa thớt, nhưng  một vài ốc đảo gần dãy núi Andes co lượng nước có thể cung cấp ch64 nghỉ ngơi cho du khách. Một trong số đó là San Pedro, đến đây bạn sẽ có cảm giác như trở về thời tiền Colombo.

Saint Barthélemy (St. Barts)


Chỉ với diện tích hơn 12 km vuông, địa hình khô cằn và nhiều núi lửa nhưng St. Barts như là viên ngọc ẩn giấu của vùng biển Caribbean, với hơn 60 nhà hàng tọa lạc trên hòn đảo, đây được xem điểm đất ẩm thực hấp dẫn nhất. Không giống như hai lãnh thổ hải ngoại khác  Martinique và Guadeloupe là người gốc Phi, cư dân trên đảo chủ yếu là người gốc Pháp và châu Âu, nhiều nhất là những người dân gốc Pháp ở Nomandy và Brittany. Hòn đảo điểm đến thu hút của các ngôi sao Hollywood trốn cái mùa đông lạnh lẽo của Mỹ.

Koh Lipe, Thái Lan


5 địa điểm vui chơi ở Thái Lan dành cho trẻ em và gia đình

Koh Lipe có một sự đổi khác gấn đây, 5 năm trước nơi đây hoang sơ mộc mạc với những túp lều tranh, thì giờ đây nơi này mọc lên những khách sạn resort sang trọng. Tuy nhiên, nơi này vẫn giữ được những điểm hoang sơ nhằm thu hút những du khách thích khám phá.

Abu Dhabi, UAE


Không giống như người láng giềng Dubai mang tinh quốc tế, nhiều du khách lại thích Abu Dhabi với nét truyền thống, sống chậm. Thời điểm đến đây tốt nhất là vào mùa đông. Abu Dhabi như là một điểm sáng của du lịch trung lịch trung đông, đã từng bước phát triển mạnh, không ồn ào nóng vội, với sự phát triển vững chắc, Abu Dhabi ngày càng cạnh tranh với hàng xóm Dubai.

Nguồn: Sotaydulich.com

----------


## asiatrvelnga

Cho mình đính chính laị, Hang Dơi là ở Mộc Châu chứ , bức ảnh rừng hoa cải trắng trong mục "Mai Châu" mình nghĩ là không đúng lắm, ở Mộc châu thì đúng hơn.
Để ngắm hoa dã quỳ, bạn không cần phải đi lên tận Đà Lạt, có một địa điểm rất gần Hà Nội đó chính là Rừng quốc gia Ba Vì, đi vào khoảng tháng 11 là đẹp.

----------


## tranchung03

mấy chỗ này đẹp quá sau này có tiền em sẽ đi sapa 1 chuyến có bác nào đi cùng với em không ?  :Smile:

----------


## quoctoan86

tranh thu may ngay nghi tet duong lich di tam dao cho gan :Big Grin:

----------

